# MY new handyman business finally launched :)



## hopester101 (20 Jan 2013)

Hi all, I know I'm not a regular but after having been a lurker on here for a while and getting made redundant on New Years Eve with no pay (nice) I started my own handyman/ carpentry/ decorating business. I've built my own website, got some flyers made up and jumped into the world of being my own boss.

Would appreciate any feedback good or bad and of course anyone who needs some work doing!

I'm based in west Manchester (Astley)

www.yourhelpinghand.co.uk

Cheers guys - will always be on here for comments and tips, techniques etc 

Chris


----------



## hopester101 (20 Jan 2013)

Hi sorry I know my post came across all spammy, its really not meant to be, I've been on here a while and have always appreciated the advice and chats. Just wanted to make that clear


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Jan 2013)

Chris, with the greatest respect for what you are doing, be very careful before you get yourself in a mess. You list things on your website that indicate you have no knowledge of building regs. You list things such as 'filling cracks' & 'tile drilling' that indicate that you have no trade and little experience. Your opening line is to tell potential clients that you are new at it and that you are following your dream. That would not inspire me to ring you. My suggestion is that you choose a trade, something that doesn't need sophisticated training like becoming an electrician or gas fitter might. Then go to night school, for maybe decorating or joinery and concentrate on that.
You won't get any substantial jobs offering the service that you are and you won't make a living from the kind of work you are asking for. I have been self employed most of my working life (over 30 years). Trust me, focus on something, work hard at perfecting it, and be prepared not to make any profit for 12 months.
Up to you my friend. I love your enthusiasm, but you need direction. *And DON'T touch electrics or gas AT ALL!*

My biggest tips: Don't rush, don't take short cuts, don't use rubbish materials, be prepared to undo work at your own expense when it's not perfect. The customers will love you and before long you will never have to advertise. I don't.


----------



## RogerS (20 Jan 2013)

Grayorm":3en2wzz1 said:


> Chris, with the greatest respect for what you are doing, be very careful before you get yourself in a mess. You list things on your website that indicate you have no knowledge of building regs. You list things such as 'filling cracks' & 'tile drilling' that indicate that you have no trade and little experience. Your opening line is to tell potential clients that you are new at it and that you are following your dream. That would not inspire me to ring you. My suggestion is that you choose a trade, something that doesn't need sophisticated training like becoming an electrician or gas fitter might. Then go to night school, for maybe decorating or joinery and concentrate on that.
> You won't get any substantial jobs offering the service that you are and you won't make a living from the kind of work you are asking for. I have been self employed most of my working life (over 30 years). Trust me, focus on something, work hard at perfecting it, and be prepared not to make any profit for 12 months.
> Up to you my friend. I love your enthusiasm, but you need direction. *And DON'T touch electrics or gas AT ALL!*
> 
> My biggest tips: Don't rush, don't take short cuts, don't use rubbish materials, be prepared to undo work at your own expense when it's not perfect. The customers will love you and before long you will never have to advertise. I don't.



I don't see any of that at all...maybe he's changed the site based on your feedback? Seems to read fine to me


----------



## paulm (20 Jan 2013)

Best of luck Chris, looks good to me and I'm impressed with your drive and determination and decisiveness in getting it all going in just a few weeks, well done !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## inaspin (20 Jan 2013)

Chris

With the greatest respect to Grayorm i think that he has missed some valid points of what you are telling us, you have quite clearly stated on your web site that you are not qualified for electrical or gas work, and that should you be offered a job that you think is beyond your capabilities that you will have no qualms in turning it down.

I think your web site is interesting and informative, with a clear and full breakdown of your charges displaying to my mind no intent to mislead at all. I would think most people would see an honest and open approach to business. One minor critique the photo of the picture hanging over the bed to my eye needs leveling up, as it makes it look as though you have hung the picture at an angle.

Do not worry to much about building regs most things can be sorted with a google search, also get to know your local clerk of the works and treat him/her with the respect that they deserve. They will answer any questions that you have, and are happy to do so after all it is what they are there for, and will appreciate an honest and open approach they know when they are being bull s*****d and consequently can make your life as easy or as hard as they would like.

Without wishing to sound patronizing filling cracks and drilling tiles is not rocket science, just be aware of any pipes or cables lying beneath, a half decent detector will help you with that.

You say that you were made redundant new years eve, what a terrible start to the new yew. Many people would have just signed on the dole and moaned, but i think in less than three weeks you have shown tremendous courage and determination. You have my respect and admiration and i for one wish you every succsess in your new venture, and if you are not to busy log on and let us know how it is going from time to time.

Regards

Berns


----------



## George Sansom (20 Jan 2013)

Chris

The site looks good to me, and I have been a gas fitter for years.

I regularly come across clients whom ask me to recommend a handyman to do jobs such as your advertising.

You seem to know your limits, so I wish you the best of luck, I'm sure you will do well, especially once your reputation has been built up.

Regards.


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Jan 2013)

RogerS":335s6zb3 said:


> Grayorm":335s6zb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, with the greatest respect for what you are doing, be very careful before you get yourself in a mess. You list things on your website that indicate you have no knowledge of building regs. You list things such as 'filling cracks' & 'tile drilling' that indicate that you have no trade and little experience. Your opening line is to tell potential clients that you are new at it and that you are following your dream. That would not inspire me to ring you. My suggestion is that you choose a trade, something that doesn't need sophisticated training like becoming an electrician or gas fitter might. Then go to night school, for maybe decorating or joinery and concentrate on that.
> ...



Just copied from the site:
"My name is Chris and I set up my business after I was recently made redundant from a professional position. I wanted to follow my dream and make the best use of my skills."

If you scroll down you'll see that he's offering every trade going including electrical work :shock: #-o which to be blunt tells me he hasn't got a clue what he's doing and fishing for anything to practice on. He says he was made redundant from a professional position, which I assume wasn't a trade. I've been in the job over 30 years and have been involved in all sorts of work but wouldn't try my hand at half of what he's listed.

He has stated in the grey panel that he will do 'minor electrical work' Is that the stuff that doesn't need a certificate ?

I admire anyone who gets off their backside and has a go. I've employed plenty of lazy ******'s, so-called self employed subby's who can't manage a days work a week. So well done Chris for having the gumption to have a go. If you want it to succeed you need to take proper advice. If you want to be the pain in the bum that a proper tradesman has to sort out a mess after just charge out there having a go at whatever comes in.

You need to focus, how can you make a living filling cracks or changing light bulbs?? You need to earn £150 a day to pay for a vehicle, fuel, tool replacement & maintenance, expendables, tipping, accountancy, workwear and have some left over for you. The list is endless once you take a proper look at being self employed. That is if you want it to last and to become professional, ie make a continuous living.

For me there is nothing better than being self employed, have a look at my listed hobbies, top of the list is my job. 

Good luck Chris. I hope you make it succeed.


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Jan 2013)

inaspin":slakjjmg said:


> Chris
> 
> Do not worry to much about building regs
> Berns



There ya go Chris, some sound advice. =D> =D> You get stuck in.


----------



## petermillard (20 Jan 2013)

Chris

First of all, congrats on your new venture - hope it's a success. FWIW I was in a similar position (was it really...) a dozen years ago, albeit already self-employed - like Grayorm above, have been all my working life. 

A couple of general pointers:- I think I'd agree that your opening para ("following my dreams..." etc...) doesn't do you any favours. Nothing wrong with being honest, but it may come across better if you say that you've simply had a career change - no need to go into too much detail.

I personally find the website a bit 'busy' - the 'handy logo' doesn't work terribly well at a smaller scale, and just FYI the whole site doesn't render well on an iPad/phone. I'd also make your email address the same as the website - that extra “UK” could cost you a job sometime, and you'd never know about it 'cos you never received the email.

One last thing - if your website is related to a trade or business you're supposed to have a full postal address on it somewhere; I couldn't see one, but that may be because I didn't look that closely!

That aside, full marks for putting your prices online - so many people come over all coy about what they charge, which I think is daft as it's what everyone needs to know, regardless of the job; I do think your prices are a bit on the low side, though I presume you've done some homework on this? I have a 'cost of doing business' spreadsheet that's quite handy for figuring out rates - pm me if you want a copy.

Otherwise, be sensible about what you're taking on, and consider some kind of public liability insurance just in case. And remember, if you can return a phone call in English, turn up on time and work tidily, you'll get work - just make sure it's profitable work.



Grayorm":3k41jgf2 said:


> If you scroll down you'll see that he's offering every trade going including electrical work :shock: #-o which to be blunt tells me he hasn't got a clue what he's doing and fishing for anything to practice on. He says he was made redundant from a professional position, which I assume wasn't a trade. I've been in the job over 30 years and have been involved in all sorts of work but wouldn't try my hand at half of what he's listed.



He says "minor electrical work" which to me suggests that he's familiar enough with the regs to know his liabilities - "minor works" being those outside of the scope of Part P of the building regs e.g. replacing accessory faceplates, light fittings (not in 'special locations') etc... But you knew that, right, what with 30 years in the job & all 

All best, Pete


----------



## DIY Stew (20 Jan 2013)

Chris

Being made redundant is not nice at any time but New Years Eve..........sorry to hear that.

If my first point of call was your website, I'm afraid I wouldn't be using your services.

It looks very amateurish, possibly because you have hurried it?

Your home page, right at the top the email address has the letters cropped at the bottom, Your Helping ????, Hand?, You Don't Have..........? I don't need to go on. As a potential customer I have to ask myself, 'will that be the standard of your work'.

Please don't get me wrong, I am not saying your work will be sub-standard, I don't think you are projecting a professional image.

I know this is not what you will want to hear, but I have tried to be honest.

I do however hope you are successful in your new business venture and look forward to lots of WIP pictures on this site.

Stew


----------



## inaspin (20 Jan 2013)

Do not worry to much about building regs most things can be sorted with a google search, also get to know your local clerk of the works and treat him/her with the respect that they deserve. They will answer any questions that you have, and are happy to do so after all it is what they are there for, and will appreciate an honest and open approach they know when they are being bull s*****d and consequently can make your life as easy or as hard as they would like.

Graham

Do you ever stop to read anything properly, and if you are going to quote from a thread please use the whole quote and not just the part that seems to win your point.

There is no need or reason to try and make things more difficult than they are, and i have always found that a phone call to the clerk of the works can save hours of research and or confusion saving time at the end of a job and overhangs correcting mistakes. They are knowledgeable people it is what they do.

Chris is talking about simple electrical work such as changing light bulbs, which will be a fantastic help to an elderly or disabled person, and not overcharging for it either, he is not suggesting that he carries out a rewire.

Give the bloke a break and some encouragement which i feel he richly deserves, go back and look through his web site again and i think you will find you are being a bit paranoid.

By the way i am in my 45th year of working in some of these trades, both as employed and self employed so i also feel i can speak with the voice of some experience. I also have three sons all with there own businesses in the building trade and a son inlaw who is a qualified electrician with all doing well, i would not dream of knocking there ambition nor anyone elses come to that.

I did say at he start of my previous reply that you had given some good points but i disagreed with some others, which is my right on a public forum, at no time did i misquote you to try and make you look foolish. My comments were polite and well meaning now i suggest that we leave this thread to its original purpose, and let people give Chris the support and encouragement he deserves.

Regards

Berns


----------



## RogerS (20 Jan 2013)

inaspin":239lr8ob said:


> Do not worry to much about building regs most things can be sorted with a google search, also get to know your local clerk of the works and treat him/her with the respect that they deserve. They will answer any questions that you have, and are happy to do so after all it is what they are there for, and will appreciate an honest and open approach they know when they are being bull s*****d and consequently can make your life as easy or as hard as they would like.
> 
> Graham
> 
> ...



Spot on, Berns.


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Jan 2013)

inaspin":t7um0qbx said:


> Do not worry to much about building regs most things can be sorted with a google search, also get to know your local clerk of the works and treat him/her with the respect that they deserve. They will answer any questions that you have, and are happy to do so after all it is what they are there for, and will appreciate an honest and open approach they know when they are being bull s*****d and consequently can make your life as easy or as hard as they would like.
> 
> Graham
> 
> ...



Berns, I don't want to fall out with anyone. We've both had lots of laps round the block and had different experiences. *The very last thing I want to do is quash anyones enthusiasm.*

Good luck Chris, if you think I can help please PM me or ask on here and i will give constructive advice. Myself and Berns have been there and done that. Take in all advice and digest.

Once again good luck. No hard feelings Berns.


----------



## DrPhill (20 Jan 2013)

First off, Chis, hard luck and Good Luck. I admire someone who picks themselves up, dusts themselves off, and steps up for a new challenge. Well done.

As for getting a website up and running so quickly - that smacks of determination. 

I am not a web-designer, or a graphic artist, or a proof-reader, but I have a couple of observatiions to make. I mean these to be helpful, so please interpret my words in that light.

I find the website busy too. But I think that may be easily solved. For example, the side panels - maybe you could reduce the contrast. Make the background slightly darker - a light grey, and lighten the tool shapes a little. Make them look like a patterned cloth. People who look closely will see the tools, and the the effect will be better than a plain margin without dragging the eyes away from the real information. 

Similarly the 'hand' logo. I see what you are after. But it did not strike me imediately - it looked like a 'text-explosion'. Try giving it a background in the shape of a hand to tie the details together into a whole? I might have done it as a thumbs-up hand - then most of the text would be horizontal and therefore easier on the eyes.

Your home page is called 'Home'. On a tab in firefox this is what is says. Make it say 'Helping Hand'.

Using Firefox on Linux I see problems with the alignment of the components:





I also think you should revisit the wording of the text. Nothing wrong with it - but it could be made be made better. You have to change your mindset. Do not write what you want to tell them. Instead write what they want to hear - obviously there is a lot of overlap, but the phrasing is different. You want them to think of the positives, not the negatives. An example:


> I always aim to carry out jobs to the highest standards, however unavoidably there will be rare occasions when work I carry out doesn’t live up to expectations or you have a problem after I’ve left. Therefore I promise to always return as soon as I possibly can to rectify any problems, to leave you with the standard of work you expect.


You are drawing their attention to the possibility of failure. I think that I know what you want to say, but you are pointing at the failure when you should point at the success.


> I always work to the highest standards of craftsmanship and customer satisfaction.



Anyway - hoping these thoughts help. I have a friend who was 'early-retired' a few (6? 7?). He set himself up as a handyman. He only does jobs he is confident at, charges fair prices, is reliable. His situatiion is likely different from yours - his kids have left home, his mortgage is mostly paid and so does not need as much work, but he has more work than he wants/needs. He wishes it had happened to him sooner.


----------



## Losos (20 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris,
First, well done on getting stuck in and not wallowing in the mire of redundancy, your attitude is your biggest selling point in my opinion.

Second, my brothers business folded and he did exactly what you are doing and somewhat surprisingly (to me at least) he did well and within a year he had more work than he could handle, yes he keept his prices low so he didn't make a fortune, and yes he worked longer hours than he had in the shop, but he told me it was much more satisfying.

Third, work on the web site, but *don't waste money on other advertising*, it is ever so easy to get sucked into the advertising reps sales talk, where you are now you only need the word of a few customers to get more work not some glossy advert in a local paper or whatever.

Finally, I clicked on the link and got BROADBAND LIMIT EXCEEDED and _"The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later."_ 

I've never come across that before so I don't know what's going on but you might want to check it out.

You've had plenty of advice above, some of it brutal, some not, *I'm certain we all want you to succede* because living on government handouts is no good for anyone with an ounce of integrity. I lived in the greater Manchester area once and your type of business is well suited to many people up there, so good luck, and please do pop back occassionaly to tell us how it's going, that won't be often 'cos you're looking at long hours from now on, but there will be the odd Sunday at home :lol:


----------



## Wildman (20 Jan 2013)

likewise

I clicked on the link and got BROADBAND LIMIT EXCEEDED and "The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later."


----------



## DrPhill (20 Jan 2013)

Too many helpful forum members wanting to give advice.......


----------



## ankledeep (20 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris, well done, especially in the short time you have had. I too have just started my own carpentry??? or is it joinery??? business off, though I started it back in april last year...for tax puposes at least, and was fully up and running for december. Yes ...it DID take that long to chase down all the machinery and sundries and get my workshop in some sort of order (though order is possibly the last thing that comes to mind to the casual observer.......... more like organised chaos). I have only just started to turn a bit of profit, but have a number of up and coming booked jobs ahead, as well as a contract with a garden center...and Im 58...mad i know , but hey its what i wanted to do (rather than my primary skill as an electronics engineer). my website has be flummoxed it has to be said, personally i recon there is a lot "not right" with it, but I have had a lot of positive feedback from customers and potential cuustomers, and from a couple of folks "in the know" so it stays as it is for the moment. DONT get sucked in by SEO's DAMHIKT,  and set up a facebook page and twitter account....use THOSE to drive traffic to your website....As some have mentioned...take a sweeping brush to your site, its way too visually busy, it doesnt so much grab your attention as smack you in the mouth....It IS possible to have too much of a good thing. Also as mentioned , dont even mention the possibility of failure, rather state that "customer satisfaction is your aim" which presents a much more positive approach and yet will in the eyes of the customer imply the same thing. Never mention negatives on your site always positives.

INSURANCE......for your own peace of mind you MUST have *public liability insurance*, to cover you not just for the spectacular amd messy (god forbid) but for the annoying and sometimes horribly inevitable ( like accidently grinding in some nasty red brick dust into Lady Muck's pristine white wilton.....) remember..in today's litigious society ...if you can be sued, you WILL be sued... :roll:

IF you are manufacturing a product (like garden furniture as I do) then it would be VERY wise to also take out *product liability* insurance...

most insurers will cover both and it need not cost the earth, I suggest looking at the "simply business" website...(nothing to do with me...I'm just a satisfied customer)

finally...you realise where this is leading you dont you? Yes you will ...one day soon....become that icon of fury on the road........WHITE VAN MAN..... :lol: 

I wish you all the best in your venture...remember this.......you have one life only...........so LIVE IT.


----------



## jimi43 (21 Jan 2013)

Hi Chris

My first impression of your website was...this is an honest...no frills...nice bloke...and I would use him.

That's the gut feeling I get from the site.

I can see that others may criticise dangerous things like gas and electrics..and rightly so but a lot of tradesmen would also hire an enthusiastic person like you to pull cables or "go get gas parts from the local supplier" while they got on with the regulated stuff.....so watch out for those opportunities at the beginning.

Indeed...I found myself in your position being made redundant three days before Christmas a few moons ago. After the shock subsided of being gainfully employed for nearly 30 years with the same company....I got chatting with a made who was a qualified (and brilliant) plasterer. He had loads of work on and asked if I would help him mix muck for him.

I did that for a whole year and we made a great team...covered twice the business and I still have no idea how to plaster a wall...but it kept me in bread and water whilst I looked for another job.

Reputation is key...the old cliche..."do a good job and a couple of people get to know about it...do a bad job and everyone gets to know"..... is very true!

Others have said...get insurance...and this is wise advice. Accidental damage to person or property can put you in a lot of trouble...you probably will never use it but if you do have to...you'll be glad you have it!

For self-employment...get an appointment with your local tax office. They are really helpful people (honestly!)...and give you genuinely helpful advice to ensure you don't go down the wrong road with them! They even tell you how to avoid paying them and the legal means to offset tax will be your friend! Trust me on that one!

I admire your guts and wholeheartedly wish you every success imaginable for the future. I only wish more people had your outlook on life!

=D> =D> 

Jim


----------



## Losos (21 Jan 2013)

DrPhill":3dbzxzx5 said:


> Too many helpful forum members wanting to give advice.......



He probably wishes we'd all get off his line and let some *customers* have a look in :lol:


----------



## Joe Shmoe (21 Jan 2013)

I like it. I'm sure many people have some small jobs they can't o, and don't want to call a builder as its too small a job etc.

Best of luck. Don't forget liability insurance if things take off. I think it's only 70£ for a handyman if you don't use heat applications or do gas etc.


----------



## hopester101 (24 Jan 2013)

DIY Stew":21kbcj3v said:


> Chris
> 
> Being made redundant is not nice at any time but New Years Eve..........sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...



Hi Stew, I'm assuming you viewed it on your phone? I'm still working on mobile optimisation, but viewed on a PC/ laptop it displays fine.

I built the website myself in a week as I don't have any money to pay someone to do it and I have a bit of experience in design.

I was left from company redundant and they didn't even pay me any redundancy or notice period pay, so walked out with £0 and I have 2 very young children. Hence the change of career!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## hopester101 (24 Jan 2013)

Joe Shmoe":s051v455 said:


> I like it. I'm sure many people have some small jobs they can't o, and don't want to call a builder as its too small a job etc.
> 
> Best of luck. Don't forget liability insurance if things take off. I think it's only 70£ for a handyman if you don't use heat applications or do gas etc.



Hi yep I have £1m public liability insurance  and thanks for the comments!


----------



## hopester101 (24 Jan 2013)

inaspin":1mdba53i said:


> Chris
> 
> With the greatest respect to Grayorm i think that he has missed some valid points of what you are telling us, you have quite clearly stated on your web site that you are not qualified for electrical or gas work, and that should you be offered a job that you think is beyond your capabilities that you will have no qualms in turning it down.
> 
> ...



What a lovely message mate, genuinely thank you
Chris


----------



## hopester101 (24 Jan 2013)

From Grayorm:
If you scroll down you'll see that he's offering every trade going including electrical work :shock: #-o which to be blunt tells me he hasn't got a clue what he's doing and fishing for anything to practice on. He says he was made redundant from a professional position, which I assume wasn't a trade. I've been in the job over 30 years and have been involved in all sorts of work but wouldn't try my hand at half of what he's listed.

He has stated in the grey panel that he will do 'minor electrical work' Is that the stuff that doesn't need a certificate ?

Hi Grayorm

Thanks for all your comments, I've taken time to read them all and come to the conclusion that you really didnt spend as much time reading mine.

I'm not offering "every trade going" - I've quite clearly listed that I dont do Gas, Electrics, Plumbing, Roofing, Double Glazing etc as I'm not qualified. But, I have 2 of my closest friends one of whom is a senior electrical engineer and one who lectures in plumbing, electrial and mechanical engineering at Salford Uni on hand to guide me, plus plenty of other people I know in the trades. So I know I can change socket and light fascias, lamps etc without being Part P registered - and there is a market for this. I have jobs booked on just this in fact from people who dont want to pay electrician prices but dont want to tackle it themselves.

I have 20 years experience of handyman type tasks, I've fully renovated 4 houses, a huge barn conversion plus much more, so I am more than capable.

I wish you all the best for the future and happy to chat, but please base your rants on fact.

Cheers, Chris

PS. "I've been in the job over 30 years and have been involved in all sorts of work but wouldn't try my hand at half of what he's listed." - better be on your game then, you've got competition


----------



## hopester101 (24 Jan 2013)

DrPhill":3nq4bn3i said:


> First off, Chis, hard luck and Good Luck. I admire someone who picks themselves up, dusts themselves off, and steps up for a new challenge. Well done.
> 
> As for getting a website up and running so quickly - that smacks of determination.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dr! Some very valid points and I have now updated my website with some of your suggestions... I still need to get it to look right in non-windows OS's but bigger priorities right now, changed my hosting provider so its back online.

If anyone needs a site hosting I'd recommend TSO Host, dead helpful, UK based and £2.99 a month, I searched for a while and these guys are great.

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Jan 2013)

hopester101":25wgkch7 said:


> From Grayorm:
> If you scroll down you'll see that he's offering every trade going including electrical work :shock: #-o which to be blunt tells me he hasn't got a clue what he's doing and fishing for anything to practice on. He says he was made redundant from a professional position, which I assume wasn't a trade. I've been in the job over 30 years and have been involved in all sorts of work but wouldn't try my hand at half of what he's listed.
> 
> He has stated in the grey panel that he will do 'minor electrical work' Is that the stuff that doesn't need a certificate ?
> ...



Good luck Chris. :wink:


----------



## defsdoor (26 Jan 2013)

Chris - if you want your site hosting for free and full email services (use [email protected] if you own the domain - it looks less fly-by-night) etc.. drop me a line. I've my own dedicated hosted server running a bunch of other domains and adding yours to it wouldn't be any hardship.

Best of luck


----------



## mseries (26 Jan 2013)

hopester101":3dd5jm2z said:


> DrPhill":3dd5jm2z said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dr! Some very valid points and I have now updated my website with some of your suggestions... I still need to get it to look right in non-windows OS's but bigger priorities right now, changed my hosting provider so its back online.
> ...



First glance the website looks OK to me with Firefox on Linux. I like the gallery of your work too, even though a picture can't really show the standard it shows the jobs that you are prepared to take on.
Good luck, go for it.


----------

